# LFTS 11/8/18



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Sitting on the edge of corn in Kent. Nothing yet. Probably sit till 10 and try to finish leaf duty.

Sent from my XT1254 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Getting ready to head out soon! The primary food source at our lease is ag fields(standing corn) to the east and se, making morning hunts with NW winds impossible. We only have access from the north. My plan is to go in around 10am tight to bedding and hang all day. I'll be just inside their security cover hoping to see movement throughout the day. 
Good luck all!


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Button buck trying to make rubs 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Bright green nock in bottom right corner of the green area. Arrow is standing straight up and down.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

fish RN said:


> It happened quick but I just put an arrow through a nice buck. Nothing happening and then a doe comes running in and a nice buck following. 15 yard shot hit back just a bit but angles forward. Could see blood pumping as he took off and heard a big crash about 100 yards out.


Woo hoo! Sit back and relax. He’s not going anywhere.


----------



## marcus619 (Jan 17, 2011)

Checking in from Isabela...perfect morning. 2 doe and a spike do far. Good luck!!!


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

I may be losing my mind LOL...15 yards guarding a doe.


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Now I see why the busted 2.5yo is charging everyone who comes close, has a doe bedded with him. He appears to have a busted right main beam just after the brow, busted left g2 and g3. Two little guys continue to spar, as soon as one walk away the other snort wheezes and there back at it. Hoping a bigger guy gets a whiff of her and comes in.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

I’m in as well.
Pulled the card on the cam in this spot on the way in. Last sit in this stand was Monday am until 11:00.
The cam showed this guy walk under my stand at 1:30. I just want to puke!


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

The good news is he is still there. Best of lick QDMAMAN.


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Him and her just moved closer


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

goodworkstractors said:


> Trying to figure out how I'm supposed to open my granola bar without the wind to hide the noise?


PM RMH


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

Groundsize said:


> What a awesome morning in Ohio! Perfect


With or without your release??


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Beautiful weather here in Indiana 29 light NE wind. Had an unidentifiable deer in plot before first light then had a small buck come into the plot at first light. Good start but haven't seen anything since. Sitting till at least 1230 maybe later depending on action but I gotta get in to help a neighbor with the roof on his blind. Good luck all!


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Just shaved the hair off a yote. Bummer.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

fish RN said:


> Bright green nock in bottom right corner of the green area. Arrow is standing straight up and down.


Don’t you just love those lighted nocks


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Two fawns trotted up and stopped looking back. Right on cue a 5 pt came through. He kept going. They are about 5 feet from my stand. Move along please.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Nice little 5 point with no brows just came by 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Slowed right down to nothing here. High action start and nothing since. Thankful for the extra hour before work though.


----------



## Street (Nov 1, 2017)

GT County for a morning sit. Snow. Calm. Lots of does cruising through to the bedding area. Hope one of them is hotttt! Good luck, all!


----------



## bluealaskan (Sep 18, 2011)

Congrats. Beautiful buck. Nice shooting!!


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

Action slowed down here in SE Jackson. Lots of 1 year old bucks and does this morning.


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

Republican squirrel


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

fish RN said:


> Here he is! Ottawa county 9 point with a big goiter on his belly. Big body. Never seen this deer until today.


Congrats! Gorgeous buck!


----------



## G5monotech (Nov 6, 2007)

fish RN said:


> Here he is! Ottawa county 9 point with a big goiter on his belly. Big body. Never seen this deer until today.


Good looking deer. Congrats!!


----------



## Richard Cranium (Feb 27, 2008)

Out behind the house this morning a half hour before light. What a perfect morning except not a damn thing. On the way back up to the house I noticed very little sign. The beet field had very few fresh tracks in it


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Two young bucks earlier. Quiet the past hour. Have not seen any chasing. Going to hang out another hour then finish leaves before heading back out.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

fish RN said:


> Here he is! Ottawa county 9 point with a big goiter on his belly. Big body. Never seen this deer until today.


Nice buck and great shot.


----------



## Richard Cranium (Feb 27, 2008)

BTW... I have probably seen less than 20 deer all season so far. Worst I have seen here.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

fish RN said:


> Here he is! Ottawa county 9 point with a big goiter on his belly. Big body. Never seen this deer until today.


Beautiful buck! Congrats and nice shooting. Awesome.


----------



## Dubllung4 (Dec 29, 2009)

Just shot a good one! Someone is going to have to come get me out of this tree I am shaking so bad.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

View attachment 339495

Thought I was going to see a fight, didn’t happen


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

Dish7 said:


> I may be losing my mind LOL...15 yards guarding a doe.
> View attachment 339449
> 
> View attachment 339461



Wow, that looks like a nice one! How old do you think he was?


----------



## Dubllung4 (Dec 29, 2009)

Hopefully this picture goes through


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

vsmorgantown said:


> Beautiful weather here in Indiana 29 light NE wind. Had an unidentifiable deer in plot before first light then had a small buck come into the plot at first light. Good start but haven't seen anything since. Sitting till at least 1230 maybe later depending on action but I gotta get in to help a neighbor with the roof on his blind. Good luck all!





fish RN said:


> Here he is! Ottawa county 9 point with a big goiter on his belly. Big body. Never seen this deer until today.


congrats real nice


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

Congrats can't wait to see a better pic looks like a very nice one


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

fish RN said:


> Here he is! Ottawa county 9 point with a big goiter on his belly. Big body. Never seen this deer until today.


Awesome buck!!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

fish RN said:


> Here he is! Ottawa county 9 point with a big goiter on his belly. Big body. Never seen this deer until today.


Wow!
Can't tell by the pic. but it could be an umbilical hernia caused when birthed?

Heck of a buck!


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Great buck RN, congrats!!


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Dubllung4 said:


> View attachment 339497
> 
> Hopefully this picture goes through


Dropped in sight of the stand? "Killer" 

Looks to be a dandy.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Dubllung4 said:


> Just shot a good one! Someone is going to have to come get me out of this tree I am shaking so bad.


Heck yes! way to go... keep up posted!


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

Richard Cranium said:


> Out behind the house this morning a half hour before light. What a perfect morning except not a damn thing. On the way back up to the house I noticed very little sign. The beet field had very few fresh tracks in it


Don't let that fool ya man. I hunted the edge of a bean field last week for four days that had barely little sign on it. Got pinched on the north side of the property by two other hunters, so this was my only option. Saw three nice shooters and passed up a bunch of small bucks chasing during those days. None of the bucks ever hit the old scrapes on the field edge. You just never know right now!


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Waffles with powdered sugar and maple syrup!!! Sausage patty and bacon!! Hot coffee!!


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Congrats to all on a killer morning!! Awesome job guys!


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Had to get down to tackle some work stuff. Back at it hopefully by 2 pm for the afternoon. Didn't see a deer this morning. Half a mile away, it was very slow for my hunting partner as well with one lone buck. Hopefully I pick the right stand later today.


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

Dubllung4 said:


> View attachment 339497
> 
> Hopefully this picture goes through


Sweet picture


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

fish RN said:


> Here he is! Ottawa county 9 point with a big goiter on his belly. Big body. Never seen this deer until today.


Great buck, congrats!!


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

fish RN said:


> Here he is! Ottawa county 9 point with a big goiter on his belly. Big body. Never seen this deer until today.


Great buck congrats!
I shot one like that and it ended up being an arrow healed over in him


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

6 pt sparky just popped out of the corn, hammered 2 scrapes then walked under me.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

bigbucks160 said:


> View attachment 339495
> 
> Thought I was going to see a fight, didn’t happen


Randy you sure your just not a professional wildlife photographer?

Sent from my LG-H871 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

OMG 
Im going crazy sitting at work!!


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

sniper said:


> Randy you sure your just not a professional wildlife photographer?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


AKA Marty Stouffer


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Dubllung4 said:


> View attachment 339497
> 
> Hopefully this picture goes through


One of the top 5 sights known to man!..I'll let you guys figure out the other 4...Congrats that's awesome

Sent from my LG-H871 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## michiganreaper (Sep 23, 2008)

fish RN said:


> Here he is! Ottawa county 9 point with a big goiter on his belly. Big body. Never seen this deer until today.


Nice Buck! Congrates


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

My all day sit plans seem to become unraveled due to lack of female bait and wind being too north instead of NW. I'll head in about 12 for food a recharge and back by 2. Great bucks to those who connected! Congrats.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Still moving around, unfourtinitly I need to get in and get a quick thing done for work. Then I’ll be back out for the afternoon hunt.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

dlawrence1 said:


> My all day sit plans seem to become unraveled due to lack of female bait and wind being too north instead of NW. I'll head in about 12 for food a recharge and back by 2. Great bucks to those who connected! Congrats.


GO SIT WITH YOUR F.I.L. MARTY!!


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Nice Job RN..!.Those lighted knocks tell their own story...I'll never shoot another arrow at a deer ever again without them.
Congrats..

Sent from my LG-H871 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

sniper said:


> Randy you sure your just not a professional wildlife photographer?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


   
He asks himself that same thing every time he goes out.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Congrats 
That as a beauty. 



fish RN said:


> Here he is! Ottawa county 9 point with a big goiter on his belly. Big body. Never seen this deer until today.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

I just had this guy go by me at about 45yds snort wheezed him he stopped and turned towards me like he was gonna come in but continued walking up the ridge grunting. I tried grunting to him as well but to no avail.


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bucman said:


> GO SIT WITH YOUR F.I.L. MARTY!!


I'm only like, 600 yards from him hahaha


----------



## zer0 (Nov 15, 2012)

Lunch time. Am set had nothing on the thicket runway. Bummer.
Going deep after lunch. Wind is putting me on the LONG route. Somehow deleted instead of saved the route on my GPS. Gald for the mid day break and reset.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

sniper said:


> One of the top 5 sights known to man!..I'll let you guys figure out the other 4...Congrats that's awesome
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


How bout a pic of the #1? Just trying to figure out if we're all on the same page.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Just had a nice one go by. Stayed just out of range 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

vsmorgantown said:


> I just had this guy go by me at about 45yds snort wheezed him he stopped and turned towards me like he was gonna come in but continued walking up the ridge grunting. I tried grunting to him as well but to no avail.
> View attachment 339511


We need a pop-up doe decoy and bleat in these situations. Give em the kitchen sink for full affect.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Felt something tapping on my right boot look down and I've got a Downey wood pecker pecking my boots. Lol. Never had that happen before. I tried to get a pic of him on my boots but the best I could do was when he flew to the grapevine next to us. 
View attachment 339517


----------



## G5monotech (Nov 6, 2007)

Dubllung4 said:


> View attachment 339497
> 
> Hopefully this picture goes through


go get that sucker and post pics!!! Nice work


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Not a bad morning in Jackson. Ended up seeing 7 bucks, 2 does, 2 fawns, 9 Turkey. One buck maybe a second was 2.5yo, the rest 1.5yo's. Maybe their pops will come by later. 

Breakfast of bacon and flapjacks, alright brought wood in the cabin, about to run to meijer and then back at it!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Lots of mid day movement. All does being chased by young bucks. Has to be a good buck here somewhere .


----------



## LSCflatsman (Oct 31, 2007)

vsmorgantown said:


> Felt something tapping on my right boot look down and I've got a Downey wood pecker pecking my boots. Lol. Never had that happen before. I tried to get a pic of him on my boots but the best I could do was when he flew to the grapevine next to us.
> View attachment 339517


I felt a leaf land on my head this morning but when the “leaf” hopped down to my knee it turned out to be a little brown thrush like bird. Pretty cool!


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Corned beef hash!!! Crisp and 2 eggs over easy on top!! With pepper!!! OH Yeah!


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

fish RN said:


> Found him. Perfect hit and 80 yard track job. Big 9 point with a big goiter on his belly. Pics to come.


Congrats on the recovery, looking forward to pics!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Spike chasing through the cornfield.
I’m out of snacks and coffee and there’s just enough action to screw up a good nap!


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

CHASINEYES said:


> How bout a pic of the #1? Just trying to figure out if we're all on the same page.


Lol..This is a family show..

Sent from my LG-H871 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

Dubllung4 said:


> View attachment 339497
> 
> Hopefully this picture goes through


User name checks out! Congrats!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Somebody has been busy.


----------



## fishinfezz (Jan 18, 2016)

Great posts you guys..... leaving work at 200 and headed to Metamora on private land..... seen tons of small bucks... property owner has a 8 pt. Or better rule.... just being patient..... last year shot nice 8 pt on the 7 of Nov...... tonight is the night fellas..... good luck to all


----------



## laterilus (Mar 18, 2006)

Got in the stand about 630, touch breezey but not too bad. 745 look up to my left catch a nice buck moving through. He’s angling 50yds away headed to the west away from me. Only second times it’s ever worked for me. Hit the can 3-4 times hit the grunt tube 3-4 times. I can see him looking left to right. Hit the can and tube couple more times and he turns around here he comes down the trail. Got at about 15 yards drew back, loosed the arrow and hit high angling down. Ran about 100yds piled up. Does from here on out.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Maple_Ridge said:


> Corned beef hash!!! Crisp and 2 eggs over easy on top!! With pepper!!! OH Yeah!


My favorite.
It can be sneaky though. Be careful on the afternoon sit lmao!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Neighboring hunter is making a lap of the 100 acres. Nice guy I assume, he waved as he “snuck” by.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

QDMAMAN said:


> Neighboring hunter is making a lap of the 100 acres. Nice guy I assume, he waved as he “snuck” by.


Could you have motioned him to bring out more snacks?

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

laterilus said:


> View attachment 339547
> Got in the stand about 630, touch breezey but not too bad. 745 look up to my left catch a nice buck moving through. He’s angling 50yds away headed to the west away from me. Only second times it’s ever worked for me. Hit the can 3-4 times hit the grunt tube 3-4 times. I can see him looking left to right. Hit the can and tube couple more times and he turns around here he comes down the trail. Got at about 15 yards drew back, loosed the arrow and hit high angling down. Ran about 100yds piled up. Does from here on out.


Congrats! Nice buck! 
Good luck on the does!
Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## melvvin (Nov 21, 2007)

Hectic morning lots of chasing. Had a shooter buck a few steps from an opening he followed 6 does in. He wouldn't take a few more steps though and lost interest and turned and went back. Had deer within in sight most of the morning. Had deer at times in 2 different directions running around. Decided to wait on shooting a doe the action has picked up. Back out at 2:30 different stand tonight.


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

laterilus said:


> View attachment 339547
> Got in the stand about 630, touch breezey but not too bad. 745 look up to my left catch a nice buck moving through. He’s angling 50yds away headed to the west away from me. Only second times it’s ever worked for me. Hit the can 3-4 times hit the grunt tube 3-4 times. I can see him looking left to right. Hit the can and tube couple more times and he turns around here he comes down the trail. Got at about 15 yards drew back, loosed the arrow and hit high angling down. Ran about 100yds piled up. Does from here on out.


It’s nice when things we try actually work. Nice buck!


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Nothing for the last hour and a half 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Nice one! Congrats!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm watching a button buck under me


----------



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)

QDMAMAN said:


> I'm watching a button buck under me


Why are you on top of a button buck.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

This buck is all mass measurement!!!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I just found the buck I shot last week. I tracked him quite a ways and then jumped him but the way he ran I figured he might make it. Took another look today and found him. The front end of my arrow was still lodged in his shoulder. I'm headed back out now to remove his head. Yes I plan to tag him. Here's a pick of him on the hoof. Think I'll do skull mount of him. He was my freak.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Ended up seeing 6 does and 3 bucks one nice buck I would've shot had I been given the opportunity. Had some lunch relax for ten minutes take a quick shower then back on stand by 230pm. 
Good luck all!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

old graybeard said:


> I just found the buck I shot last week. I tracked him quite a ways and then jumped him but the way he ran I figured he might make it. Took another look today and found him. The front end of my arrow was still lodged in his shoulder. I'm headed back out now to remove his head. Yes I plan to tag him. Here's a pick of him on the hoof. Think I'll do skull mount of him. He was my freak.
> 
> View attachment 339559
> View attachment 339561


Crazy but congrats OGB! Glad you found him. Curious how far was he from when you jumped him? That will make a cool euro mount.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

QDMAMAN said:


> This buck is all mass measurement!!!
> View attachment 339565


Obviously he doesn't have good genes, he should be removed from the herd...


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

5 pt sparky.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Sounds like good movement today! I figured it had to be after the last couple crappy days and I didn't see much movement. This morning driving to work though I seen more deer than usual.

I will be out soon! This time change robbed an hour from me but it is better than the couch!


----------



## Dubllung4 (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks guys! It was an exciting hunt. The morning was very slow until I saw legs coming through the brush to the south. The area I was in was very thick, I had a split second to decide if I should shoot. I shot him as he stepped out behind me at 5 yards. My arrow passed through both lungs and the top of the heart and buried into the ground. He made a 30 yard death run and piled up. He is not quite as big as the buck I missed last weekend but I am happy! 

Here is a picture from my phone balanced on my backpack. Unfortunately my dad was 5 hours away so I was solo for the haul out.


----------



## Rainman68 (Apr 29, 2011)

Awesome job Dubllung4


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

old graybeard said:


> I just found the buck I shot last week. I tracked him quite a ways and then jumped him but the way he ran I figured he might make it. Took another look today and found him. The front end of my arrow was still lodged in his shoulder. I'm headed back out now to remove his head. Yes I plan to tag him. Here's a pick of him on the hoof. Think I'll do skull mount of him. He was my freak.
> 
> View attachment 339559
> View attachment 339561


Closure is good. I'm locked and ready to rock since 1:45.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Dubllung4 said:


> Thanks guys! It was an exciting hunt. The morning was very slow until I saw legs coming through the brush to the south. The area I was in was very thick, I had a split second to decide if I should shoot. I shot him as he stepped out behind me at 5 yards. My arrow passed through both lungs and the top of the heart and buried into the ground. He made a 30 yard death run and piled up. He is not quite as big as the buck I missed last weekend but I am happy!
> 
> Here is a picture from my phone balanced on my backpack. Unfortunately my dad was 5 hours away so I was solo for the haul out.
> View attachment 339571


Awesome congrats on a great buck!!
Flight


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

2.5 yo sneaking by


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

Dubllung4 said:


> Thanks guys! It was an exciting hunt. The morning was very slow until I saw legs coming through the brush to the south. The area I was in was very thick, I had a split second to decide if I should shoot. I shot him as he stepped out behind me at 5 yards. My arrow passed through both lungs and the top of the heart and buried into the ground. He made a 30 yard death run and piled up. He is not quite as big as the buck I missed last weekend but I am happy!
> 
> Here is a picture from my phone balanced on my backpack. Unfortunately my dad was 5 hours away so I was solo for the haul out.
> View attachment 339571


Awesome buck, congrats!!


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

Dubllung4 said:


> Thanks guys! It was an exciting hunt. The morning was very slow until I saw legs coming through the brush to the south. The area I was in was very thick, I had a split second to decide if I should shoot. I shot him as he stepped out behind me at 5 yards. My arrow passed through both lungs and the top of the heart and buried into the ground. He made a 30 yard death run and piled up. He is not quite as big as the buck I missed last weekend but I am happy!
> 
> Here is a picture from my phone balanced on my backpack. Unfortunately my dad was 5 hours away so I was solo for the haul out.
> View attachment 339571


Awesome!!!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

old graybeard said:


> I just found the buck I shot last week. I tracked him quite a ways and then jumped him but the way he ran I figured he might make it. Took another look today and found him. The front end of my arrow was still lodged in his shoulder. I'm headed back out now to remove his head. Yes I plan to tag him. Here's a pick of him on the hoof. Think I'll do skull mount of him. He was my freak.
> 
> View attachment 339559
> View attachment 339561


Well at least you found him, you was still looking a week later so that says something about the hunter, now you can move on, trust me I think of the buck I shot Saturday and every stand I go to I’m looking threw the woods for a white belly.
Flight


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Congrats DL! Great buck!


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Just had a big doe walk through with her mouth wide open and panting hard! A couple minutes later a small buck was right on her tail!

Congrats to everyone that connected so far today! Good luck tonight everyone!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Back on stand for round 2 was about 15 minutes late getting here but, better to be a little late than posting in the...I Sharted Myself thread.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Back on the very north side of the property, there cutting the beans now and I just want to get away from the combine, I know it doesn’t bother the deer but it’s a good opportunity to hunt this spot, just inside the woods off a inside corner of a big rye field and thick nasty bedding cover to my right.
Flight


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Not sure if I'll get to keep this view for the evening hunt. Wind is 180° in the wrong direction from what it was when I left the cabin! Go figure.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Richard Cranium said:


> Out behind the house this morning a half hour before light. What a perfect morning except not a damn thing. On the way back up to the house I noticed very little sign. The beet field had very few fresh tracks in it


Sign is overrated right now IMO.



bowhunter1053 said:


> Wow, that looks like a nice one! How old do you think he was?


3.5


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

old graybeard said:


> I just found the buck I shot last week. I tracked him quite a ways and then jumped him but the way he ran I figured he might make it. Took another look today and found him. The front end of my arrow was still lodged in his shoulder. I'm headed back out now to remove his head. Yes I plan to tag him. Here's a pick of him on the hoof. Think I'll do skull mount of him. He was my freak.
> 
> View attachment 339559
> View attachment 339561


It’s good to have closure but sucks at the same time. 

I’m curious to know how close you were to finding him last week and where the shot was that made it so tough to find.


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Locked and loaded in Northern Jackson County. Same stand I connected last Friday. Good luck, shoot true.


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Locked in for the afternoon for a bit now. Blanked this morning again. This property has seemed to go dead ever since Halloween...Different stand for tonight, edge of bedding with food behind me. Haven’t hunted back here yet this year.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Behind the house. Saw a 4/5pt moving about 80-90 yards out mid morning. Neighbor sent me a bunch of pics of daytime movement including what appears to be a respectable 2.5yr old. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Been up for 25 ish. Hunting my number 1 buck for first time of year. First sit ever for this stand hung last year. Hoping the 180deg. Wind switch holds off on an inner wood edge where an open maple flat goes into a 5yr lak select cut hardwoods.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

One thing is for sure, next season I will be carrying a Biffy Bag with me!!!


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Anybody else hate "dead still" conditions as much as me? No you don't because I HATE IT! ...lol.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

45 more mins and I'm high tailing it from the office to the stand, loaded the truck up last night with all my gear. Hunting the stand I shot my basket 7 from last year for the first time, almost to the day, hoping for the same luck but older deer this year.

Congrats to all the successful hunters out there, awesome job!


----------



## G5monotech (Nov 6, 2007)

Dubllung4 said:


> Thanks guys! It was an exciting hunt. The morning was very slow until I saw legs coming through the brush to the south. The area I was in was very thick, I had a split second to decide if I should shoot. I shot him as he stepped out behind me at 5 yards. My arrow passed through both lungs and the top of the heart and buried into the ground. He made a 30 yard death run and piled up. He is not quite as big as the buck I missed last weekend but I am happy!
> 
> Here is a picture from my phone balanced on my backpack. Unfortunately my dad was 5 hours away so I was solo for the haul out.
> View attachment 339571


awesome buck!!!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

d_rek said:


> Behind the house. Saw a 4/5pt moving about 80-90 yards out mid morning. Neighbor sent me a bunch of pics of daytime movement including what appears to be a respectable 2.5yr old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kill him and confirm he's actually 3.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Just got in stand 
Had quite a stealthy walk in right up until the log before my ladder stand that I did a complete barrel roll the only part that didn't though the ground was my crossbow I'm still laughing about it 
Good luck everyone shoot straight 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

Live from the shop .....I hate working 12 hour shifts......good luck guys


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Daughter just texted that a nice buck ran 2 does by her couldn't get him to stop 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Just got settled in behind the house here in St. Clair County...very slight west wind & very quiet woods.

Good Luck!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Dubllung4 said:


> Thanks guys! It was an exciting hunt. The morning was very slow until I saw legs coming through the brush to the south. The area I was in was very thick, I had a split second to decide if I should shoot. I shot him as he stepped out behind me at 5 yards. My arrow passed through both lungs and the top of the heart and buried into the ground. He made a 30 yard death run and piled up. He is not quite as big as the buck I missed last weekend but I am happy!
> 
> Here is a picture from my phone balanced on my backpack. Unfortunately my dad was 5 hours away so I was solo for the haul out.
> View attachment 339571


Nice buck! Congrats!


----------



## mrwhitetails101 (Oct 15, 2011)

just getting settled in behind the house here in St Clair County hoping the nice calm evening pays out good luck to everyone









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

BBD BABY 330 pm shot and killed. Ohio


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

Thinking I need to hunt mornings. No activity until last light this week. Grand traverse co calm, ton of critters moving but no deer, barred owl hooting


----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

Finishing up an all day sit in Jackson. An hour or so of prime time could end this hunt on a high note. I’ve seen 6 all day...evenly spaced out...showing absolutely no chasing/rutting activity. 

On a side note, can anyone tell me what type of bird/animal makes a noise in a tree which sounds like a creaky door opening. I can’t get it on binoculars... but I think it has to be a bird with how sound changes locations. Almost tree frogish sounding ...


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Doe fawn just bedded 20 yards away 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Philhb42 (Jan 25, 2010)

Starting to think the bucks like boys in this new lease. Haven’t seen one buck chase yet.


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

Groundsize said:


> BBD BABY 330 pm shot and killed. Ohio
> 
> View attachment 339619


Awesome buck Paul!


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

This ground sitting is too tense and hard on the knee's. ( buying stock in glucosamine chondroitin). One doe moved into the beans. The fix is in.
Chasing to my west.. Perfect!


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Had 5 come through at 25 yards about 15min ago. No antlers... still hoping a buck catches scent and comes through.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

6pt came by at 25


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Groundsize said:


> BBD BABY 330 pm shot and killed. Ohio
> 
> View attachment 339619


Congrats! Sure looks like a keeper.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Settled in, hope I didn’t scare everything on the property away on the walk in, dead calm and crunchy out here. Just gave a few grunts to cover my noise. Couple fresh scrapes on the way in, staying hopeful. 

Good luck all!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

vsmorgantown said:


> Crazy but congrats OGB! Glad you found him. Curious how far was he from when you jumped him? That will make a cool euro mount.


When I jumped him he ran across a hayfield and jumped a fence. I found 2 drops of blood at that spot and nothing more. Today I found him within 50 yards of the fence in a thick water filled swamp.


----------



## bowhunter1 (May 12, 2003)

goodworkstractors said:


> Trying to figure out how I'm supposed to open my granola bar without the wind to hide the noise?



Open it at home before you go and put it in a ziploc sandwich bag.


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Back up I a tree tonight. First time since Sunday, got in about 2:45. I'm having trouble getting my target bucks in range this year which really surprises me because I am such a damn good deer hunter.


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Two year old 8 point just strolled by scent checking the field.


----------



## Muskegonbow (Dec 31, 2006)

First deerless sit of the year. I’ll probably hunt tomorrow then wait till gun season.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Groundsize said:


> Adjusted my stand for the afternoon hunt for the North east wind! Saw 3 bucks this morning. Wind swirling I
> Made a simple adjustment only 15 yards downwind on the field edge and down wind of a buck trail and it worked! This buck came out of a swale checking for does and came by me at 330pm for his last steps. Shot him on a slight quarter to me because of the small shooting lane. Shot him in the shoulder and watched him go 60-70 yards and start to stumble..... what a hunt and with my own equipment I felt and feel so happy.
> View attachment 339661


Congrats, awesome deer!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Tonight was complete opposite than this morning for me in Jackson. 4 small bucks, plenty of does and fawns but for the most part no chasing, only a few grunts. Was still a great evening to be out. Congrats to all the successful hunters today!


----------



## Monsterbuck (Jun 18, 2003)

Pretty slow for me tonight. Only saw one doe all by herself at sunset. They were starting to take the neighborhood corn down this evening and I expect it to be completely gone when I get back to the farm in the morning. Could make for an interesting sit in the morning.


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

Muskegonbow said:


> First deerless sit of the year. I’ll probably hunt tomorrow then wait till gun season.


I think this weekend will be the best time in the woods. Just my hunch


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Groundsize said:


> BBD BABY 330 pm shot and killed. Ohio
> 
> View attachment 339619


Nice job GS! That's a brute! So fingers or release? Congrats!


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

M.Schmitz87 said:


> Can't believe I tagged out before gun season started. Shot my first buck ever second week of October, nice 7 point for the contest.
> Two weeks later I was blessee with another 5 point.
> Tonight I had the chance to tag a doe.
> Best season I ever had.
> Now bring on the ice, I'm itching to go ice fishing!


Congrats on the doe! Fish are biting, no need to wait for the ice!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

15 minutes into my sit had two fawns come to the plot eat for a half hour then bed right on the edge. Had 5 more slickheads come into the plot at around 445pm. Had those five plus the two other fawns in the plot till closing time. No bucks. Be back at it in the morning.


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Groundsize said:


> Adjusted my stand for the afternoon hunt for the North east wind! Saw 3 bucks this morning. Wind swirling I
> Made a simple adjustment only 15 yards downwind on the field edge and down wind of a buck trail and it worked! This buck came out of a swale checking for does and came by me at 330pm for his last steps. Shot him on a slight quarter to me because of the small shooting lane. Shot him in the shoulder and watched him go 60-70 yards and start to stumble..... what a hunt and with my own equipment I felt and feel so happy.
> View attachment 339661


Nice buck there!


----------



## melvvin (Nov 21, 2007)

Slow evening sit nothing showed. 2 neighbors to the north decided to play dueling leaf blowers till dark.


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

Groundsize said:


> BBD BABY 330 pm shot and killed. Ohio
> 
> View attachment 339619


Good job learning how to shoot with your fingers, especially that quickly!!!
Seriously, good job, good buck , and congratulations!!!


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Dubllung4 said:


> Thanks guys! It was an exciting hunt. The morning was very slow until I saw legs coming through the brush to the south. The area I was in was very thick, I had a split second to decide if I should shoot. I shot him as he stepped out behind me at 5 yards. My arrow passed through both lungs and the top of the heart and buried into the ground. He made a 30 yard death run and piled up. He is not quite as big as the buck I missed last weekend but I am happy!
> 
> Here is a picture from my phone balanced on my backpack. Unfortunately my dad was 5 hours away so I was solo for the haul out.
> View attachment 339571


That’s a nice buck!


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Had a pretty spectacular night. Watched a nice 2.5 yr old 8 pt tend a doe from the moment i stepped in the woods til i climbed down at dark. Actually got to watch him top her twice


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

M.Schmitz87 said:


> Can't believe I tagged out before gun season started. Shot my first buck ever second week of October, nice 7 point for the contest.
> Two weeks later I was blessee with another 5 point.
> Tonight I had the chance to tag a doe.
> Best season I ever had.
> Now bring on the ice, I'm itching to go ice fishing!


Wow! That's incredible! I'm getting itchy myself...


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Nothing tonight, woods was very quiet.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Hunted the farm on what has been my best big buck rut stand through the years and had one scraggly three point around for a while but that was it. 
I talked to two other friends that hunted tonight and they had even less. Maybe the snow coming in the morning will put some deer on the move.









none of us saw a deer on the drive home which is very unusual.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Passed on a 6 point tonight. Only deer. I need to thin out the coyotes on this farm. They were howling at dusk tonight and it sounded like a large pack. I’ve only seen one fawn on this 110 acres in 10 sits.


----------



## Ryfarm48 (Oct 18, 2014)

My observation was the same as many today, sat all day, one 4 point this evening. I hate to think that lock down is already starting, hopefully the weather will get em moving through this next few days, Saturday looks like it is gonna be windy day. Had my target deer go by this morning at 230am on camera .Really slow today, ugh .good luck and congratulations to those who connected.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Beautiful, one Hog of a Buck fish RN!
Now it's time for a 300 Pounder from UP!

Congratulations good shot!!...



fish RN said:


> Here he is! Ottawa county 9 point with a big goiter on his belly. Big body. Never seen this deer until today.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Dubllung4 said:


> View attachment 339497
> 
> Hopefully this picture goes through


Awesome shot!


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Very slowly day overall. Skunkedthis morning, 2 year old buck at about 5 pm, 3 baldies just before dark. That was it after about 6 hours total on stand. Unexpected.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Judas wow!



fish RN said:


> Hope you guys hunting this evening have blood trails like this to follow tonight. This is from my deer this morning.


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

Groundsize said:


> Adjusted my stand for the afternoon hunt for the North east wind! Saw 3 bucks this morning. Wind swirling I
> Made a simple adjustment only 15 yards downwind on the field edge and down wind of a buck trail and it worked! This buck came out of a swale checking for does and came by me at 330pm for his last steps. Shot him on a slight quarter to me because of the small shooting lane. Shot him in the shoulder and watched him go 60-70 yards and start to stumble..... what a hunt and with my own equipment I felt and feel so happy.
> View attachment 339661


Sweet looking buck! Always nice when a plan produces results! Congrats GS!


----------



## ratherboutside (Mar 19, 2010)

An update on the mystery buck that I dispatched. After my hunt in a different stand, I called all the neighbors I knew. No one claimed it. So I called the dnr to make sure I could tag it legally. Normally I wouldn't have but since I had called everyone and told to ask, I didn't want the hunter to show up later and say I didn't shoot it. The dnr said I could tag it or let it rot. 

So I went and picked it up with the tractor. Got him up to the barn. I have one neighbor that i dont know at all but the other neighbor said he doesnt hunt behind his house. But i thought what the hell, i go see him. He says i let a guy hunt back there, he shot a small 6 last night and didn't find it. Tracked it all day. So i told to call him bc I have his deer. It's an 8 pt. 

The showed up and was very happy. He hasn't shot a deer since he was 14. So we gutted it in my pole barn and I loaded it for him. He had back surgery this summer and can't lift. 

The shot was facing him and close. He got only one lung and nothing else. Pure luck on that recovery. But I am glad he got his deer and I still have tags for deer i kill. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

ratherboutside said:


> An update on the mystery buck that I dispatched. After my hunt in a different stand, I called all the neighbors I knew. No one claimed it. So I called the dnr to make sure I could tag it legally. Normally I wouldn't have but since I had called everyone and told to ask, I didn't want the hunter to show up later and say I didn't shoot it. The dnr said I could tag it or let it rot.
> 
> So I went and picked it up with the tractor. Got him up to the barn. I have one neighbor that i dont know at all but the other neighbor said he doesnt hunt behind his house. But i thought what the hell, i go see him. He says i let a guy hunt back there, he shot a small 6 last night and didn't find it. Tracked it all day. So i told to call him bc I have his deer. It's an 8 pt.
> 
> ...


Perfect! You did good and were rewarded for it.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Great job ratherboutside. Hopefully karma will reward you for your deed.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Great job Rather...you did the right thing on many levels.

A hearty Well Played Sir to you!


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

ratherboutside said:


> An update on the mystery buck that I dispatched. After my hunt in a different stand, I called all the neighbors I knew. No one claimed it. So I called the dnr to make sure I could tag it legally. Normally I wouldn't have but since I had called everyone and told to ask, I didn't want the hunter to show up later and say I didn't shoot it. The dnr said I could tag it or let it rot.
> 
> So I went and picked it up with the tractor. Got him up to the barn. I have one neighbor that i dont know at all but the other neighbor said he doesnt hunt behind his house. But i thought what the hell, i go see him. He says i let a guy hunt back there, he shot a small 6 last night and didn't find it. Tracked it all day. So i told to call him bc I have his deer. It's an 8 pt.
> 
> ...


That is awesome that you could make a guys day as well as help him out with gutting and loading. True sportsmanship.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

I thought last night was going to be great and it was quite the opposite. I didn't see anything. Gonna give it hell again tonight after work and probably sit it out tomorrow after work. Unless it isn't as windy as they are calling for Saturday, then I will.

Sunday morning for sure, I haven't hunted a morning yet so I am excited for that, even if it is only a few hours. I have been super selective this year, far more than ever before. I have also been seeing more deer than usual so that does help, but now that I am getting antsy and my wife wants fresh venison I can't buy a sighting. Lol


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Congrats to all the successful hunters today and the last few days!

Big congrats to Ratherbeoutside, that worked out perfectly an I am sure that guy is pumped to have his deer and met someone like you. Plus you got to meet your neighbor! All good things for a good deed, that's how it should be.


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

ratherboutside said:


> An update on the mystery buck that I dispatched. After my hunt in a different stand, I called all the neighbors I knew. No one claimed it. So I called the dnr to make sure I could tag it legally. Normally I wouldn't have but since I had called everyone and told to ask, I didn't want the hunter to show up later and say I didn't shoot it. The dnr said I could tag it or let it rot.
> 
> So I went and picked it up with the tractor. Got him up to the barn. I have one neighbor that i dont know at all but the other neighbor said he doesnt hunt behind his house. But i thought what the hell, i go see him. He says i let a guy hunt back there, he shot a small 6 last night and didn't find it. Tracked it all day. So i told to call him bc I have his deer. It's an 8 pt.
> 
> ...


Nice work man. Above and beyond. May the Deer Gods bless you


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

ratherboutside said:


> An update on the mystery buck that I dispatched. After my hunt in a different stand, I called all the neighbors I knew. No one claimed it. So I called the dnr to make sure I could tag it legally. Normally I wouldn't have but since I had called everyone and told to ask, I didn't want the hunter to show up later and say I didn't shoot it. The dnr said I could tag it or let it rot.
> 
> So I went and picked it up with the tractor. Got him up to the barn. I have one neighbor that i dont know at all but the other neighbor said he doesnt hunt behind his house. But i thought what the hell, i go see him. He says i let a guy hunt back there, he shot a small 6 last night and didn't find it. Tracked it all day. So i told to call him bc I have his deer. It's an 8 pt.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update, so glad you were able to find the hunter who shot it. True sportsmanship and a lot of good will towards you from the neighbors. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

jiggin is livin said:


> I thought last night was going to be great and it was quite the opposite. I didn't see anything. Gonna give it hell again tonight after work and probably sit it out tomorrow after work. Unless it isn't as windy as they are calling for Saturday, then I will.
> 
> Sunday morning for sure, I haven't hunted a morning yet so I am excited for that, even if it is only a few hours. I have been super selective this year, far more than ever before. I have also been seeing more deer than usual so that does help, but now that I am getting antsy and my wife wants fresh venison I can't buy a sighting. Lol


Sounds fairly similar to me ..
Good luck everyone!!!


----------

